# shoalers for a 130L tank with a strong current?



## catxx (10 Apr 2010)

I'm setting up a 130L, this is it:




It's still needing a few caves and it's only inhabitants right now are a lonely Panda Cory and a lonely Kuhli Loach. This is to be amended and its focal point (I imagine who will have GREAT fun tearing up the plants) will be 2 King Tiger Plecos and an L201 Pleco too. Currently in a friends tank at 3". Will also be getting a couple more Corys/Loaches.

ANYWAY, what I need is a mid-top dwelling shoaling fish but my Fluval U4 is pretty darn powerful so it needs to be something that doesn't bother too much with that, and no subtle colours either, need something to bring a bit of POW in terms of colour.

I originally wanted Emperor Tetras or Royal Tetras, but I don't think they like strong currents.

Suggestions? Was thinking maybe _Danio kyathit_, they look striking in photos, but not so striking in videos on youtube, not seen them in the flesh, at least not that I've remembered. Are they like other more common Danios in the current love?

Don't hold back with species, got a ton of excellent fish shops round my way!


----------



## andyh (10 Apr 2010)

What about a forktail blue eye/Popondetta Furcate 









I have had them before and they love current, they never stop swimming! They play in the jet of the powerhead none stop, you will need a shoal of 8 or more, but there colours are truly stunning (be aware they never look that great in the LFS but once settled are great fish. 

Up in the midlands they sell for approx Â£2per fish


----------



## catxx (10 Apr 2010)

I was thinking Rainbowfish, my local Maidenhead has a real assortment of them, was unsure of their current-friendlyness. Will definitely bare these guys in mind though, they are stunning little things!


----------



## Nick16 (10 Apr 2010)

rainbow fish are fine with current. they are stong swimmers along with the larger barbs.

however, i would recommend sticking to the smaller rainbowfish species. 


http://members.optusnet.com.au/rainbowfishes/Affinis.htm
see what you like the look of. note the sizes some get to.


----------



## Ajm200 (12 Apr 2010)

The dwarf neon rainbowfish don't look anything in the shop but soon colour up.  I used to have 5.  Under good lighting the blue really shimmers and has pinkish tints sometimes.  The males fins end up a really deep coral/red.

The threadfins I had for a while were really timid but  their fins are very distinctive.


----------



## mlgt (12 Apr 2010)

I would agree and suggest threadfins. After seeing them for sale at Living Waters and LondonDragon purchasing 10 they are indeed a delight to watch playing in the current and flashing their colours.

They will suit your tank and will amuse for hours


----------



## gzylo (25 Apr 2010)

Hi I have 20 treadfins in my 50g and they do not shoal at all!

they probably would it there would be a big fish which would seem to them as a predator.


----------

